# Albino Cory Pics



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

A pic of our Albino Cory's I got earlier today...











Headed the other direction...


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Cuties! I love cories. I hope you have more than 2 though, cories need a shoal


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

There are 5. Three hang out on one end of the tank. These two hang out on the other end of the tank. Don't ask me why...


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

OMG. Once again I was fooled I guess I got to go buy more. this is when I was new to fish. Well we went out to a LFS (I hate it but it was the only one open emergency needed a filter) They sold that to us as a Albino catfish. Do they look alike or was I sold the wrong fish?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

"Albino" is very vague. Many catfish can be albino. But this is definitely an albino corydora, and if it looks like this, that's what it is.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

corydoras are commonly called catfish because they have whiskers. They aren't related to the "real" catfish that people eat. Almost every whiskered fish has been called catfish. Alway try to get the scientific name (genus & species) of any fish before you bring it home. Corys are great fish but pet stores will often sell you one just to have something eating the food that reaches bottom even though they are social and happier in groups.


----------



## berylcoronet (Feb 1, 2008)

Haha, very cute. They look just like mine. I suppose they would...=)


----------

